# HowToFixIt.gr > Site & Forum >  Πρόβλημα με ανσασερ

## lefteris251

Καλησπέρα σας, δεν ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό μέρος να ανοίξω το θέμα. Δεν αφορά τεχνικό ζήτημα αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι πως το ανσασερ της οικοδομής είναι από τότε που χτίστηκε και η οικοδομή 1960. Δεν έχεις αλλάξει κάτι από τότε. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αντιμετωπίζω σοβαρό πρόβλημα  στο θέμα φασαρία. Τρομερό βουητό όταν λειτουργεί ειδικά βράδυ που έχει ησυχία έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τρέμουν τα ποτήρια στην κρυαταλιέρα. Δεν συζητάμε για τις κλειδαριεας της πόρτας του ανσασερ βαράνε οι οποίες χτυπάνε μπαμ μπουμ. Από την διαχείριση μια αδιαφορία και φυσικά κανένας δεν θέλει να δώσει φράγκο. Μιλάμε για μια πολυκατοικία 22 διαμερισμάτων. Σχεδόν 1 φορά στις 2 βδομάδες ερχεται τεχνικός για βλάβη. Από ασφάλεια δεν έχει ούτε παρτάκια ούτε φωτοκυταρο αν πιάσει ένα παιδί την πόρτα όπως ανεβαίνει. Ξέρει κάποιος τι μπορεί να γίνει σ αυτή την περίπτωση 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα σας, δεν ξέρω αν είναι το σωστό μέρος να ανοίξω το θέμα. Δεν αφορά τεχνικό ζήτημα αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι πως το ανσασερ της οικοδομής είναι από τότε που χτίστηκε και η οικοδομή 1960. Δεν έχεις αλλάξει κάτι από τότε. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αντιμετωπίζω σοβαρό πρόβλημα  στο θέμα φασαρία. Τρομερό βουητό όταν λειτουργεί ειδικά βράδυ που έχει ησυχία έχω παρατηρήσει ότι τρέμουν τα ποτήρια στην κρυαταλιέρα. Δεν συζητάμε για τις κλειδαριεας της πόρτας του ανσασερ βαράνε οι οποίες χτυπάνε μπαμ μπουμ. Από την διαχείριση μια αδιαφορία και φυσικά κανένας δεν θέλει να δώσει φράγκο. Μιλάμε για μια πολυκατοικία 22 διαμερισμάτων. Σχεδόν 1 φορά στις 2 βδομάδες ερχεται τεχνικός για βλάβη. Από ασφάλεια δεν έχει ούτε παρτάκια ούτε φωτοκυταρο αν πιάσει ένα παιδί την πόρτα όπως ανεβαίνει. Ξέρει κάποιος τι μπορεί να γίνει σ αυτή την περίπτωση 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


β) Για τους ανελκυστήρες με προ έγκριση εγκατάστασης και για τους οποίους έχει παρέλθει τριακονταετία από την ημερομηνία εγκατάστασής τους, παρέχεται προθεσμία έως 31.12.2010, εντός της οποίας οι ιδιοκτήτες ή διαχειριστές ή οι νόμιμοι εκπρόσωποί τους υποχρεούνται να αναθέσουν και να πραγματοποιήσουν τον περιοδικό έλεγχο των ανελκυστήρων των κτιρίων τους από αναγνωρισμένους φορείς ελέγχου.........................Διάβασε εδώ......https://m-elevators.gr/νομοθεσία-ανελκυστήρων/

----------


## MAIK721

Όταν είχα ρωτήσει τη συντήρησ μου είχε πει ότι κάποια στιγμή δεν  θα αδειοδοτούνται όσοι ανελκυστήρες δεν έχουν αναβαθμιστεί.. Σε πολυκατοικία του 80 μας είχε πει ότι ο θόρυβος που ακούγεται από το ασανσέρ είναιαπό το μοτέρ και ένα κόστος αναβάθμισης περίπου 1.500 ευρώ για τρεις ορόφους τώρα αν είναι και να ασυντήρηταί το άστα βράστα.

----------

